# Don't know which one to home



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, for those who don't know the story, my cockatiel Charlie is in need of a friend I think. I was supposed to get a new cockatiel 2 weeks ago but the breeder was unreliable so I decided against it. This new breeder sends me photo updates every week, they are now 3 weeks old  I get to choose which one but I'm SO stuck, what do people think? I'm going to get to meet them soon so that may help deciding. Also, can anyone tell me the mutations please?


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would personally get the heavily pied cockatiel in the bottom picture. =) But that's just me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The top is a normal pied, the bottom is a WF heavy pied. Both are gorgeous, I would wait and see which one picks you.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I like Roxy's answer better than mine!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree. Personality is so much more important so I would wait to decide once you meet them. Both are gorgeous, I love all pieds!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

How about this: You get one and I get the other? haha just kidding, but, I love pieds! They're both gorgeous.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would get the WF Pied, but maye that's just because I already have a normal pied..and I don't have any Whitefaces! Lol...I would actually see which one bonds to you.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd want the whiteface but like bjknight- it's because I already have a pied. But everybody is right- you should visit and see which one picks you.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohhh thats a tough one They are both adorable!!! I say go meet them and see which one you connect with the most


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> The top is a normal pied, the bottom is a WF heavy pied. Both are gorgeous, I would wait and see which one picks you.


Am I going crazy or is the top one eyes reflecting back red? Wouldn't that be a cinnamon pied maybe I should put my glasses back on?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Actually don't both babies appear to have a red eye reflection?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

angelmommy24 said:


> Actually don't both babies appear to have a red eye reflection?


Not the whiteface... I can kinda see where the pied might. But I'm iffy on that because it's so dull in the pic.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Not the whiteface... I can kinda see where the pied might. But I'm iffy on that because it's so dull in the pic.



 I definetley see the pied the WF it maybe a reflection?


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

If it were just looks I was going for I would say the WF pied butb oth are gorgeous and I would also wait and meet them and see how they react with you.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you know what the parents are? If it was me I'd come home with both lol both so adorable I wonder if the first indeed cinnamon pied which I believe makes that baby a male with the red reflection I see in the picture but WF is my favorite tough decision they're both adorable


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Get the whitefaced pied, what a beautiful little one!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would get the WF heavy pied myself because Heavy pieds who are marked that neat are really tough to find ! Both are split to cinnamon by the looks of it


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

RexiesMuM said:


> I would get the WF heavy pied myself because Heavy pieds who are marked that neat are really tough to find ! Both are split to cinnamon by the looks of it


I'm so glad you think both are split to cinnamon too I thought I was goof crazy,,, this would make both males correct ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I'm so glad you think both are split to cinnamon too I thought I was goof crazy,,, this would make both males correct ?


This depends on what the parents were. Remember split to fallow can also appear as a red reflection in the eye (I have a 6yr old pied hen who's eyes reflect back red). What are the parents?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I would bring the two home.Theyre adorable X x


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha I would bring them both home too but unfortunately the one I don't choose has already been sold! Both parents are white faced heavy pied, I've read since that like to like pairing isn't ideal? : ( will the baby grow and thrive ok? And the other was a stray aviary egg which wf pied pair fostered, so parentage unknown at present.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

they are both beautiful! It's hard to pick since they are both beautiful


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Both are attractive birds. My only concern is the balding along the thighs of the WF. Many times this can be an indication of a giardia problem. I'd also ask how many chicks hatched out and how many of this clutch are being hand-fed to weaning age.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

That's not good : ( what do you suggest I do? The baby was the only egg that thrived out of two I think, he's the only one now of that clutch.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Would it be balding or perhaps slow feathering? Worried now : (


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its something to ask the breeder to keep an eye on as it could very well be a health issue.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been looking at loads of pictures of young chicks and most legs look similar, with either no or irregular growth on thighs at that stage. How can you tell between normal and abnormal feather growth please? I'm trying to understand.. The parents did pluck the chick before it was pulled, could this be another reason?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*The parents did pluck the chick before it was pulled, could this be another reason?*
----------------------

Yes....if they had plucked more on the front and lower body it could also look like this.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

these are the babies today, any thoughts? are their stomachs/chests supposed to be that pronounced?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like they were just pigging out, their crops are *full*. I'm no expert, though, so maybe someone else can give more input


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes that is very normal. Looks like they were just moments from getting done eating their meal. Nice and full crops.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

BOTH!!!!!!!! HAHAHAH

I was just in this situation, and I couldn't just chose one.. they are both lovable, and cute, and they're siblings! how could I split them up???!!!??? lol 

which one do YOU feel drawn to? did you have a 'feeling' about one, but not the other? 
did one respond to you more then the other one? 

good luck picking!!! they are both very cute.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha Amom, the one we don't choose has already been ordered! So can definitely only have one. The new baby will hopefully befriend Charlie, our lutino. We're going to meet the babies in 2 weeks


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

awe, so exciting!!

I met my new babies this past saturday, and I'm going to have 'visitation' with them once a week until they are ready! I am COUNTING the days to see them again! 

keep us updated. Can't wait to hear which one is YOURS


----------

